# The Eagles Have Landed!!!!



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Bought 3 trucks from Salt Lake City Utah.Importing them from the US was quite a challenge but very well worth the effort. For your viewing pleasure are 3-2003 International 7400 S/A 16F/23R, Cummins Auto, with 20,000 lb Stellar Shuttle hooklifts. Trucks have approx 70,000 miles and are in near mint condition. Salters and frames should be ready next week. Sold a couple of the older guys to make room for these. More pics to follow.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You should be able to remove those lifts and re-sell them. I've seen used ones go through auctions for a couple thousand each.

So far so good, post pics when they're done.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't want to sell the lifts. The idea is to make the trucks as versatile as possible.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;853167 said:


> The idea is to make the trucks as versatile as possible.


Well on your way - very nice rigs, good luck getting set up.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Those will be work monsters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Niiiiiicccccccce

Keep us posted.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

V nice versatility is the way to go.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome looking rigs. Congrats on the purchase. I am very intrigued by the hooklift concept and have been for some time. Do you happen to know how much just the hooks (no chassis) cost new? The versatility we would be able to achieve with a hooklift would replace close to 5 or 6 rigs in our current fleet. Congrats again. They will be great assets to add to your team.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

pushinpaul;853285 said:


> Awesome looking rigs. Congrats on the purchase. I am very intrigued by the hooklift concept and have been for some time. Do you happen to know how much just the hooks (no chassis) cost new? The versatility we would be able to achieve with a hooklift would replace close to 5 or 6 rigs in our current fleet. Congrats again. They will be great assets to add to your team.


Lawnsite has a bunch of threads with all kinds of good info on the hooks/switch and go.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

pushinpaul;853285 said:


> Awesome looking rigs. Congrats on the purchase. I am very intrigued by the hooklift concept and have been for some time. Do you happen to know how much just the hooks (no chassis) cost new? The versatility we would be able to achieve with a hooklift would replace close to 5 or 6 rigs in our current fleet. Congrats again. They will be great assets to add to your team.


I was quoted low 30's for hooklift systems alone. Mind you they were 24,000 lb capacity, these ones are 20,000lb capacity. Trucks cost me about 45K each, with transportation, duty, exchange and service done on our end. I was at about 110k+ to build a new one here, then came across these ones-so I jumped on it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I love those trucks. I have always had good luck with them.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

> Lawnsite has a bunch of threads with all kinds of good info on the hooks/switch and go.


Thanks for the info grn mtn. Ill take a look.


> I was quoted low 30's for hooklift systems alone. Mind you they were 24,000 lb capacity, these ones are 20,000lb capacity. Trucks cost me about 45K each, with transportation, duty, exchange and service done on our end. I was at about 110k+ to build a new one here, then came across these ones-so I jumped on it.


So for a 20 K lift we could assume high 20's?!?! I was thinking I could put a new 20K hook on a used/shortened Ryder or Penske 26K (under CDL) chassis. Maybe I am completely of base in my practicality of doing this, but assuming its feasible from a weight/protocol perspective, that upper 20K hook plus the used chassis would put me somewhere between 40 and 55 thousand. That being said I would have no bodies... I looked at these rigs on truckpaper's site a couple months back but didn't pursue them because they were so far away. Im glad someone did though because they are quite the deal. What bodies did they come with again? If I remember correctly there was a leaf box in one of the pics that was photoshopped or whited out or something. Thanks for all the Info and help.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Trucks


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

What salters are you going with? I went with the swenson 5yd.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Putting 7 yard Downeasters on them. Should be on next week. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Drool everywhere! Beautiful trucks!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for your nice words.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Swee trucks, I love the hook lift idea. I'd like to get one in the next few years it would be handy as heck. Allison equipment makes nice hook and lift salters but they are kind of pricey.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Johnny, trucks look real nice. Hope you have a great season.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Those trucks look great! Did they come with any containers/bodies? I see the one has a flat bed on it.

We have a switch n' go on our F-550 (not even close to these guys) but being able to drop and swap bodies has been much more handy than I initially expected. 

- Dan


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hook lift seems to be getting more and more popular. Rental storage pods, trash / recycling bins, you name it. Should be able to keep those things busy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

those are very nice. is the front for mounting a plow that came with them?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey those look good Johnny. Best of luck with them ehh tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dan85;853602 said:


> Those trucks look great! Did they come with any containers/bodies? I see the one has a flat bed on it.
> 
> We have a switch n' go on our F-550 (not even close to these guys) but being able to drop and swap bodies has been much more handy than I initially expected.
> 
> - Dan


One of them came with a flat bed.

All three are getting salters, and I just ordered 2-14 yard bins with dump gate/swing gate combo for them. They all have plow mounts with hydaulics at the front of them. They didnt come with plows, and I dont plan on putting plows on them-for now anyways.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice find johnny cant wait to seem them outfitted with the new spreaders


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking trucks! Cant wait to see the salters. Good luck with the hook lifts and the snow season.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

No float moves charges today.

Picked up our little 212 backhoe with ease. 

Kubota M120's are next...

















Salter frames ready tomorrow. Salters going on next week.

More pics to follow....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks sweet, good luck with your new trucks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Some updates pics with salters on...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

A few more...Last truck should be ready Tuesday-and I will be able to sleep again,

First one is of custom fold up chute option-winch operated.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Love the spreaders.....I have been looking into the switch n go...your set up makes me want one even more. enjoy.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;880673 said:


> A few more...Last truck should be ready Tuesday-and I will be able to sleep again,
> 
> View attachment 64074
> 
> ...


Nice rigs....Are they automatics....There's a few guy's in my area that has the hook-lift sander/dump/container/flatbed set-up & they work all year unlike so many that are laid off in the winter...............GOOD LUCK 
Tom


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They are automatics. The drivers are happy about that.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

why no plows they would sweet plow truck


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice buy there. ive been watching those trucks for a whil.
we have the same lift on our kenworth t300..only diff is mine is a 36" hook hieght.
you will be able to lift way more then the spec says ive lifted are 15 ton with no problems. the stellar is one of the best..we also have a 7 yard warren salter for ours and it works nice for the big stuff.ill grb some pics when i goet to the shop

Allen


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We've put plows on S/A before, and found them to be a waste of time for the type of work we do. If things change, I may consider it-but not for now. Plus, I like to run dedicated salt trucks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;880733 said:


> We've put plows on S/A before, and found them to be a waste of time for the type of work we do. If things change, I may consider it-but not for now. Plus, I like to run dedicated salt trucks.


Plows are no fun on salt trucks, I love the trucks. BTW


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice looking trucks. Those hook lift set ups are getting popular around here. The one local builder has one on a 6500 GMC. He's got the flat bed and dumpster body for it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW, what a sweet set up.!!!! Next time i have a extra $200,000 sitting around i think im going to pick up 3 of them also


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

FYI 

WATCH YOUR OVERALL HIGHT.

local guy took out his truck / and flatbed on his same setup. also took out the mini drot he was haulin for a friend. big time problems now.

hit bridge beam and riped machine off truck and before it snaped the chains it tiped the truck up and damage the cab and exaust system.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

They should make short work of your salting.

I guess your the lucky guy, no snow yet. Lucky it wasn't last year.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;880673 said:


> A few more...Last truck should be ready Tuesday-and I will be able to sleep again,
> 
> First one is of custom fold up chute option-winch operated.
> 
> ...


Very nice Johnny, hope you get many years out of them. Very impressed.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

sweetk30;880798 said:


> FYI
> 
> WATCH YOUR OVERALL HIGHT.


Very Important, you're right.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

cet;880820 said:


> They should make short work of your salting.
> 
> I guess your the lucky guy, no snow yet. Lucky it wasn't last year.


No kidding. I would have been fkd.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Superior L & L;880793 said:


> WOW, what a sweet set up.!!!! Next time i have a extra $200,000 sitting around i think im going to pick up 3 of them also


Originally we were going to build a new one, and then came across these used ones. FYI-1 new one = what we paid for all three of these, so we cycled out some older trucks for these ones, and in the end have hopefully made our lives easier (with them being so versatile).


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for your comments fellas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You and Dave and Paul really make me jealous.

Awesome trucks.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

look great johnny should be very effecient


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

i was looking at your spreader set up on the trucks and i noticed the spinner is kinda high in the air as where its not close to the ground. seems lime youll have more salt on the truck then the ground?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerstroker11;882220 said:


> i was looking at your spreader set up on the trucks and i noticed the spinner is kinda high in the air as where its not close to the ground. seems lime youll have more salt on the truck then the ground?


He just got them and John knows what he's doing. I'm sure he will put some rubber belting or something else to stop the salt from coating his truck. This isn't his first rodeo.


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

i figured that, i was just curious


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;882046 said:


> You and Dave and Paul really make me jealous.
> 
> Awesome trucks.


Thanks Mark.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;882300 said:


> He just got them and John knows what he's doing. I'm sure he will put some rubber belting or something else to stop the salt from coating his truck. This isn't his first rodeo.


Thanks Dave. That mod is on the to-do list.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

nickplowing1972;882104 said:


> look great johnny should be very effecient


Thanks NIck.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking good Johnny!! I really like the tip up Spinners!! Nice


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Doug.

Here's a few more.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;884871 said:


> Thanks Doug.
> 
> Here's a few more.
> 
> ...


What size wheelbase are they...Your driver's are gonna love the set-back axle on those International's.....Do you have your own account's or sand for a city with them ???

Tom


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome set-up! how many tons do you average per year if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

TommyMac;884878 said:


> What size wheelbase are they...
> 
> *Cant answer that*
> 
> ...


The guys are exstatic about them.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

04chevy2500;885001 said:


> awesome set-up! how many tons do you average per year if you dont mind me asking?


1500-2000 tonnes


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;885603 said:


> 1500-2000 tonnes


You spill more then I spread.  I really do like the trucks. Is Kooy paying you for the free advertising?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably not...come to think of it, they never gave me anything when they used my Mack on one of their newsletters-capitalism at its finest. LOL


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet trucks


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

How many tonnes do those Downeaster's hold?

& is the wheel spinner poly or steel?

How have they been workin' out for ya so far Johnny? Any minor flaws? Im looking at a smaller Epoke version of that for next year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;980721 said:


> How many tonnes do those Downeaster's hold?
> 
> & is the wheel spinner poly or steel?
> 
> How have they been workin' out for ya so far Johnny? Any minor flaws? Im looking at a smaller Epoke version of that for next year.


Have you actually priced out an Epoke because I have?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;980729 said:


> Have you actually priced out an Epoke because I have?


I went to the distributors in rural Ottawa, but they were closed Thursday. Im looking at the Igloo series S2400 with a pre-wetting option. I can imagine its probly in the 20K range. Considering my walk-behind Epoke was $1,200 lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;980738 said:


> I went to the distributors in rural Ottawa, but they were closed Thursday. Im looking at the Igloo series S2400 with a pre-wetting option. I can imagine its probly in the 20K range. Considering my walk-behind Epoke was $1,200 lol


When I talked to them they said they start at 30k and then all the options start. He lost me after that. The highway ones are between 60-80K


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Johnny

nice trucks....to bad they didn't have anymore....I would buy one in a second at that price.

they didn't have anymore did they???


that said I had a f-550 with a stellar set up and a salter package....worked great excepting the rear rollers for the A-Frame would seize up constantly because of the salt. Make sure you installed zirk fittings and grease the heck out of them or they will freeze up and make loading and unloading a pain in the rear 


best of luck.....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;980721 said:


> How many tonnes do those Downeaster's hold?
> 
> & is the wheel spinner poly or steel?
> 
> How have they been workin' out for ya so far Johnny? Any minor flaws? Im looking at a smaller Epoke version of that for next year.


It holds 6.5-7 Tonnes. At 6.5 we're still legal. 
Poly spinner. Been working excellant so far.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

SD-Dave;980799 said:


> Johnny
> 
> nice trucks....to bad they didn't have anymore....I would buy one in a second at that price.
> 
> ...


No, they didnt have any more. Originally they had 6 or 7 of them, Had I have known I would have imported all of them and sold what I didnt need off. LIttle too late.

Thanks for the advice. Salters havent come off all winter yet, except for washing. I will pass the message to my partner.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Epokes are expensive. Probably worth the money, but I couldnt justify or afford it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

If they can make a little push model cost $1200, I would love to know what something this big would cost.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I think alot of their costs has to do with where they are built, and how many different hands they go through before you get them. Everyone getting their cut along the way makes an expensive salter. Dave was bang on. Its hard to believe there isnt a comparable NA built product.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;980832 said:


> I think alot of their costs has to do with where they are built, and how many different hands they go through before you get them. Everyone getting their cut along the way makes an expensive salter. Dave was bang on. Its hard to believe there isnt a comparable NA built product.


I agree. They are probably worth the extra money but I would have a hard time laying that much coin out on a spreader.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

They are amazing salters, very complex with a high degree of calibration. If you do highway salting, you could save tons because of their accuracy. They are over kill for parkings.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;980807 said:


> It holds 6.5-7 Tonnes. At 6.5 we're still legal.
> Poly spinner. Been working excellant so far.


Nice trucks.

So if you fill the hopper heaped does it give you about a 9-10 ton (not legal) payload?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks. Probably 8 tonnes max.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

How long does it take to disconnect and remove the spreaders?
What engines do the trucks have in them? I think our next truck might be a hook lift. Is there anything you don't like about them?

We have a 2009 7300 with the Intl engine and it has been trouble free so far. We also have a 2006 Intl 7500 triaxle with an Intl engine and it has been nothing but a lemon. 1 hoist replaced, injectors 2 times, 1 new engine, it has been in the shop more than on the road and it only has 150,000 km on it now.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking trucks ! I am sure your operators are gonna love these !!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

kcress31;981109 said:


> How long does it take to disconnect and remove the spreaders?
> What engines do the trucks have in them? I think our next truck might be a hook lift. Is there anything you don't like about them?
> 
> We have a 2009 7300 with the Intl engine and it has been trouble free so far. We also have a 2006 Intl 7500 triaxle with an Intl engine and it has been nothing but a lemon. 1 hoist replaced, injectors 2 times, 1 new engine, it has been in the shop more than on the road and it only has 150,000 km on it now.


Takes a couple of minutes to remove, literally lift up chute, disconnect hydro hoses and 1 electrical feed, and remove.

International DT466

I wished they were a foot or two longer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

cleansweep007;981163 said:


> Great looking trucks ! I am sure your operators are gonna love these !!!


They love them. And all 3 baby them as if their own.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

SD-Dave;980799 said:


> Johnny
> 
> nice trucks....to bad they didn't have anymore....I would buy one in a second at that price.
> 
> they didn't have anymore did they???


There were a couple more available a few months ago...a plowsite member made me aware of it.

Just checked again a few minutes ago and they're gone.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Johnny, in regards to the flip up chute... what keeps it from flapping around when it is in the down position? Do you install the four lower bolts? I have two similar swensen setups on hooks as well, and the chutes are constantly getting damaged loading and off loading with the st00pid feet we have. Thanks!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those are some really nice trucks, What other bodies do you have for them?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

paponte;1116776 said:


> Johnny, in regards to the flip up chute... what keeps it from flapping around when it is in the down position? Do you install the four lower bolts? I have two similar swensen setups on hooks as well, and the chutes are constantly getting damaged loading and off loading with the st00pid feet we have. Thanks!


Theres actually a self locking latch once the chute comes down...I'll take a pic of it for you tomorrow and post it. Its quite simple and works fast and great. I'll post a better pic of the winch setup which lifts the chute up...its simple and slick at the same time.



Jelinek61;1116809 said:


> Those are some really nice trucks, What other bodies do you have for them?


Obviously salters... a 1200 gallon water tanker with pump, flat bed, and disposal bins. We'll be adding chipper/leaf boxes for next fall and locking job box/fuel tank for the spring.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice, you should be able to put a huge pile of leaves in decent sized box with a leaf vac. The job box will be nice too....keep all your stuff secure and out of the elements. Its much harder for someone to steal then an enclosed trailer too.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice set up hope they are still working well for you


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They are. Thanks.


----------



## sepm (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I saw the newer siblings of these on truck paper. Do you happen know the curb weight? Did you buy these from a dealer or auction?
Thanks


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

There are the 2007 models for sale now. Check Truckpaper.com
I am a week away from going to get mine. I too would like an extra foot in the wheel base but for the money you just can't go wrong. They have the salter controls already set up, hydraulics, and under 80,000 miles. A new set up would be well over 100,000 and you could get three at that price.

Have you had any issues?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bird21;1636455 said:


> There are the 2007 models for sale now. Check Truckpaper.com
> I am a week away from going to get mine. I too would like an extra foot in the wheel base but for the money you just can't go wrong. They have the salter controls already set up, hydraulics, and under 80,000 miles. A new set up would be well over 100,000 and you could get three at that price.
> 
> Have you had any issues?


Is there a specific link, or just truckpaper.com?


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure how to post a link
Search hook lift for sale on google it should get you there. Quite a few resellers have them for sale. FYI I paid much less than the asking price. Pm me for details


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dfd9;1636464 said:


> Is there a specific link, or just truckpaper.com?


There's about 6 different ones on there. http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4214323


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

JD Dave;1636472 said:


> There's about 6 different ones on there. http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4214323


Every once in awhile you can be a nice guy.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Trucks have been good to us. Just actually sold 2 of them, kept 1. Our needs have changed a bit in the last couple of years and we needed something bigger.

We haven't had many catastrophic MAJOR issues with them....I wont say they haven't come with any unexpected issues either. We replaced speed sensors on all three, exhausts on all three, an ECU on one, PTO on another, an injector on one, a couple of maxis and a wiring harness. In the end, most of the issues were because of what they were used for prior to us getting them. All these problems were over the course of 4 years. 

I'm generally pretty happy with them, and if I were to do it again, I would buy them before they went through the paint shop as the paint was just a quick cover up. I would rather have taken our time and painted the frames right.

They are solid trucks, we use ours everyday. The new homes for the two were both friends of mine, and I wouldn't have sold them junk. They were definitely spec'd properly when originally ordered.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks 
Yes they are set up right for what i need for the next two years, then same as you I will be going bigger.

I guess I will find out driving back to Chicago from Utah next weekend.


----------

